# Do pets at home do money back for wainwrights?



## Bulliesandshihtzu (Nov 21, 2012)

So I bought 6 packs of wainwrights trays and a bag of dry, Roxy just won't eat it! I can't find me receipt but I give up with it, can I return it for a refund?


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

If you shop their regularly and your trays are not opened, also your bag of food, Pets at Home have always been very good changing food for me. But my Pets at Home know me as I go their regular.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

They might give you a credit note.. but if not there are always loads of rescue's that are crying out for donations of food. I'm sure they'd be very grateful! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulliesandshihtzu (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes was going to give to rescue if not but with 5 of my own every but counts here too!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, they will. Wainwrights food has a Money Back Guarantee on the side of the bag and PAH will honour it if it doesn't suit your dog.


----------



## BillyDogg (Dec 23, 2012)

They'll take back the decent stuff, even if the bag has been opened, but not the cheap ones.


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes you can return it without a receipt. The unopened trays and the bag of food they will take open as long as there is more than half a bag left. Without a receipt however you will get a gift card as they will not refund without a receipt, but they will put it on a giftcard or do a straight swap for some other products


----------

